# Hack Request - Alternate Avatars



## Clover (Oct 2, 2010)

Anyone remember? From the last incarnation?

I liked it! Could we get it back? :o


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Oct 2, 2010)

Is it random, or do you choose post-to-post?
I support the first option.


----------



## .... (Oct 2, 2010)

That sounds fun~

I wanna play with it and somehow break it for myself.


----------



## Clover (Oct 2, 2010)

It was the latter; you got like six options to choose from. I dunno how hard the former would be to implement, but it sounds cool too!


----------



## Green (Oct 2, 2010)

Or you could use randimg.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Oct 2, 2010)

Tried that in the past. It just displayed the topmost image.


----------



## Spoon (Oct 2, 2010)

Even though I wouldn't use it, I thought it was a cute feature and would love to see it return.


----------



## nyuu (Oct 2, 2010)

I remember that! It was pretty neat. iirc it got wonky if you deleted or changed the avatars with any frequency, though.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 2, 2010)

It'd be useful for roleplays and stuff, if you had a 120x120 image of your character.


----------



## opaltiger (Oct 2, 2010)

oh god, you just want to confuse me even more don't you


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 3, 2010)

Sadly, the alternate avatars hack was one of my own creation, and one I hadn't actually finalized to such a degree that I'd exported it as an XML file to post on vBulletin.org, meaning... basically every trace of that thing was lost during the crash. I'd have to remake it completely from scratch. :/


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Oct 3, 2010)

but that's what _version control_ is for!


----------



## Pwnemon (Oct 3, 2010)

You already wrote it... would it be that hard to remember?

(Sorry if this sounds dickish, I'm really bad with computers and honestly don't know.)


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Oct 3, 2010)

it's hard to rewrite code if you haven't worked on it for a while. hell, it's hard to remember code you worked on yesterday!


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 3, 2010)

I would love this to come back because then it means I don't have to keep changing my avatar to reflect my current mood! :D

no but seriously I really like this feature (also _secret admirers secret admirers secret admirers_ I loved that feature).


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Oct 3, 2010)

ultraviolet said:


> (also _secret admirers secret admirers secret admirers_ I loved that feature).


Hell no. At least, not unless there's an individual setting so that people who don't want their inboxes spammed don't have to get any.


----------



## ultraviolet (Oct 3, 2010)

Kratos Aurion said:


> Hell no. At least, not unless there's an individual setting so that people who don't want their inboxes spammed don't have to get any.


but of course!


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 3, 2010)

Pwnemon said:


> You already wrote it... would it be that hard to remember?
> 
> (Sorry if this sounds dickish, I'm really bad with computers and honestly don't know.)


You... don't exactly remember code you wrote a couple of years ago. The very basic gist of it, maybe, but remembering it in the sense of being able to reproduce its functionality from memory is like asking you to retype the first post you ever made here at the forums word for word from memory; it's just not going to happen, _especially_ not when it was a few years ago.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Oct 3, 2010)

I can do that! it was just "~"!


----------



## Autumn (Oct 3, 2010)

ultraviolet said:


> (also _secret admirers secret admirers secret admirers_ I loved that feature).


I WANT THAT BACK TOO ; ;


----------



## Spoon (Oct 3, 2010)

The return of the secret admirer feature would be amazing.


----------



## Clover (Oct 3, 2010)

Secret admirers were okay I guess, but I really do miss the arcade. I trumped Music Dragon! And I want my breakout trophy back, okay :(

Not the adoption agency, that can stay dead.


----------



## Flareth (Oct 3, 2010)

Yeah, it would be great to get this back. And Secret Admirers. AND the arcade.


----------



## Tarvos (Oct 3, 2010)

PLEASE GIVE ME THE LUXURY OF HAVING 6 SPECIAL SNOWFLAKE AVATARS

OR ELSE I WILL CRY TEARS OF SAD ;_;


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 3, 2010)

But we have the option to Friend people now, don't we? The idea of having to admire people *in secret* seems silly when you can just write on someone's wall and say "I think you're great :D" or whatever.

I'd really like the multiple-avatar thing back, though. I have about 3,500 icons saved, and only getting to use _one_ hurts. D:


----------



## Zora of Termina (Oct 4, 2010)

+1 agreement. I'd love to have that option back.


----------



## Yarnchu (Oct 4, 2010)

What. Did I miss something? You mean we could have multiple avatars? Aw man....I want this back too, then.


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 4, 2010)

Dunno, I'd still prefer having more skins over having more avatars...


----------



## Phantom (Oct 5, 2010)

Agreed with Jessie, I'd like more skins than avatars. And I think skins will be a little easier to write than a hack that's most likely been forgotten.


----------



## Adriane (Oct 5, 2010)

I miss my bouncy Mew style! :(


----------



## Clover (Oct 5, 2010)

No, no, shiny ninetales! You like ninetales, riiight! :D

... But like how she says there's no real 'chapter quota' between ILCOE and IALCOTN, I don't think one hack or another is an either-or thing. I guess we could bring our favorites back to mind, but... hey, she's only one lady; one busy lady.

You keep on doing as you do, Butterfree! o/ don't mind us!


----------

